# Nightmare bass the deal



## Pro Angler (Mar 24, 2010)

This is what 7 lb 2 oz is. She was not full of eggs yet. Gives me nightmares. Back in Alum swimming tonight. Landed 3 til the weather made us leave.


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

Nice bass. 7lb2oz ohio bass is going on my wall. Maybe i suck but i've been fishing since i was 3 and my personal best is 5lb 14oz.


----------



## ccart58 (Mar 5, 2010)

nice fish !! never caught any big bass at alum saw pics but never caught any myself!!


----------



## USMC-BUCKEYE (Apr 2, 2010)

nice fish. wish i was catchin monsters like that this early in the year


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

awesome, congrats!! what'd ya get her on?


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Terry, I've thought about that too if I got a certain sized bass... but then I wonder what the heck I'd do with it if I got a couple bigger ones... keep getting them mounted?


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

congrats absolute monster


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

lacdown said:


> ......what the heck I'd do with it if I got a couple bigger ones... keep getting them mounted?


yep, if I was that lucky. lol


----------



## conley1414 (Feb 12, 2010)

I have a hard time believing you let that fish go if you caught it out of alum. Its extremely hard to catch a largemouth that big out of a public lake. Hell its hard to catch one that big out of a private pond so i'm thinking it came out of a private pond and you know that fish is gonna be there and no one else is gonna come along and catch it and keep it.


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

Good deal...Why anyone would want to kill a fish like that is beyond me. If you want a mount just measure the fish take a picture and have a replica made. A bass thats lived that long deserves to die of old age


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Conley this is like the 3rd or 4th post I have seen from you criticizing someone's catch...Just say nice fish man!


----------



## conley1414 (Feb 12, 2010)

dre said:


> Conley this is like the 3rd or 4th post I have seen from you criticizing someone's catch...Just say nice fish man!


its an awesome fish, but i don't see anywhere in my post that was criticizing the catch. i was just saying that i don't know one person that fishes that would let that fish go. that right there is braggin rights, to catch a 7lber in a ohio public lake. if i caught that it would be on my wall and everyone would know about it.


----------



## Smead (Feb 26, 2010)

That's a wonderful bass and congratulations!!

I'd let her go without question...happy enough that I had fooled her...no need for bragging rights.


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

Cant believe i defended that dude. One heck of a bass, my largest out of alum was close to 6lb, let her go.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

And great fish, dude. Very nice!


----------



## mossboss (Aug 3, 2005)

Great bass!! A picture is worth a thousand words! Thats awesome that is still alive.Do you have any more pics???


----------



## tnant1 (Nov 21, 2006)

I'd let it go no problem. I never keep Bass but I do take pics. If I got a pic, to me it's better than a trophy cause now I know where it hangs out and maybe it'll bring a couple friends next time! Oh, by the way, monster fish! Congrats!


----------



## justflippin (May 6, 2004)

I'd let it go too....actually I've let a LM pushing 7 and a SM pushing 6 go in Alum. Bunch of guys I fish tournies with will do the same. snap a picture, take some measurements and get a replica made. JMHO

OH yea, great fish man!!


----------



## getitgetit (Apr 21, 2009)

conley1414 said:


> its an awesome fish, but i don't see anywhere in my post that was criticizing the catch. i was just saying that i don't know one person that fishes that would let that fish go. that right there is braggin rights, to catch a 7lber in a ohio public lake. if i caught that it would be on my wall and everyone would know about it.




Yo it wouldnt matter if the fish was 10lb i would snap a shot and put it back in water.plus thats why alot of people turn big fish loose so they can be caught again.

NICE FISH


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Amen Bass belong in the water for someone else to catch and get the thrill ..........


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Congrats!! Is there a ignore users comments feature on here?


----------



## Drewhop (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice fish. Thanks for the CPR.


----------



## conley1414 (Feb 12, 2010)

I know what you all mean by letting the fish go but you all know what is gonna happen the wrong guy is gonna come along, catch the fish and take it home and release in a sea of crisco. If i knew for a fact that everyone that catches a big fish let it go i would have no problem letting it go. Like if it was a farm pond that was mine or a buddies and knew the fish would always be released, i would have no problem releasing the fish but in public waters in ohio that fish is coming home because i know if i don't someone else will. Sorry if i came off like a jerk about it, but thats just what i believe.


----------



## nbobber (Apr 6, 2010)

so my question is...where is the picture of a 7 lb. Basss


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

The reason why it is somewhat tough to find trophy bass in the public waters of Ohio is BECAUSE people keep them for whatever reason. If you really want a trophy to show off for bragging rights, get a replica. By doing this your keeping big fish in the water for a chance to catch them again even bigger, plus you can let someone else to have a chance to catch a trophy as well...

Great fish, and nice job on the CPR!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

that picture is pretty spooky in itself! 
what a gorilla and hats off to you for the CPR!! 

for those who care ....replicas last longer and preserve trophy fishing.
unless you keep your mount in a glass case with a humidifier it wont hold up for more the 15-20years.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

I would let it go. Ever fish a private body of water and wonder why the fish are so big and plentiful? Cause all the nice ones don't get yanked out. Great catch and congrats on the catch and release. There are some good looking replicas out there that look just as good on the wall. Not everyone has to bring a fish home for bragging rights. But hey if someone wants to keep their biggest bass ever caught its their choice. Just not what i would do.


----------



## conley1414 (Feb 12, 2010)

newbreedfishing said:


> that picture is pretty spooky in itself!
> What a gorilla and hats off to you for the cpr!!
> 
> For those who care ....replicas last longer and preserve trophy fishing.
> Unless you keep your mount in a glass case with a humidifier it wont hold up for more the 15-20years.


really it won't hold up? Thats weird because i have one on the wall i caught in 1991 and it still looks as good as the day i got it back from the taxidermist and it has been hanging on my wall, not in some glass case, since the day i got it back. I think it more depends on who mounted, then where you keep it if its gonna last and i have another thats been hanging on my wall since 1995 and it looks great also, so as long as you take care of it, it will last for a very long time.


----------



## Dandaman (Apr 29, 2006)

great largie bro. you did what I would do, try to catch it again. What a pig!!


----------



## hatfield75 (Jun 6, 2009)

Nice fish!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

WOW! What an unbelievable bass! I am beyond jealous. Congratulations.

BTW, my biggest largemouth out of Alum was a 5.66 last June during a tournament. You have me covered by a pound and a half!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

One question though...what does the title of your post mean?


----------



## Pro Angler (Mar 24, 2010)

I meant for the title to say..."the real deal".


----------



## Pro Angler (Mar 24, 2010)

I am sorry to create an arguement, sorta......Conley1414 I don't believe I posted it was my biggest bass out of Alum nor anywhere. I have caught bigger, however, my intent was to share a good fish with folks who were not there. I often fish with great fisherman ....they all have something in common...A GREAT ATTITUDE. They always believe they can and will catch many lunkers. And they do. 


My reasons for not mounting this fish.


Fishing is a sport, I dont mount a bowling ball after a strike the holes are too small.


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice Fish!!!!
i watched Ed Huber put back a 7lb 4ozer right infront of Carter(my 7year old) at Alum Creek last year...was awesome. He remembers...still the biggest bass lil Carter's seen,...so far...but not 4 long. I myself put a Ohio two footer back...didn't weigh her...gotta pic/witness buddies(they were scared of her) put her back...early april years ago.


----------



## H20hound (Apr 15, 2008)

what a slob.....nice job!


----------



## conley1414 (Feb 12, 2010)

pro angler said:


> i am sorry to create an arguement, sorta......conley1414 i don't believe i posted it was my biggest bass out of alum nor anywhere. I have caught bigger, however, my intent was to share a good fish with folks who were not there. I often fish with great fisherman ....they all have something in common...a great attitude. They always believe they can and will catch many lunkers. And they do.
> 
> 
> My reasons for not mounting this fish.
> ...


if you have caught one bigger in ohio than that one then i totally understand you releasing the fish. What is the biggest one you have caught in ohio? Where and when did you catch it and with what?


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

conley1414 said:


> the wrong guy is gonna come along, catch the fish and take it home and release in a sea of crisco. .


you're the "wrong" guy that YOU are worried about, how ironic. i would never kill a trophy bass.


----------



## conley1414 (Feb 12, 2010)

lordofthepunks said:


> your the "wrong" guy that you are worried about, how ironic. I would never kill a trophy bass.


i'm not the wrong guy because it would be on my wall to be treasured for the rest of my life, i would not just fillet it up and eat it.


----------



## Thick Rick (Feb 3, 2008)

Replicas are the way to go. Make sure you get the weight, length, and girth. Also, try and take quality pictures with a couple different views. MY buddy has a monster smallie replica from Alum. Took a great picture of him holding it up. He has an 8 x 10 of the picture right next to the replica and it looks identical.


----------



## El_Bombero (Apr 17, 2008)

conley1414 said:


> i'm not the wrong guy because it would be on my wall to be treasured for the rest of my life, i would not just fillet it up and eat it.


So to senselessly kill it and mount it on your wall to deprive others the chance or to have it procreate and spread its genes is perfectly fine for you, but to kill it for food is somehow a travesty? I see no difference. You are one in the same of those you are complaining about. No reason to kill and mount a trophy when you can have a perfect replica made and let the lunker go. NO reason at all.


----------



## conley1414 (Feb 12, 2010)

el_bombero said:


> so to senselessly kill it and mount it on your wall to deprive others the chance or to have it procreate and spread its genes is perfectly fine for you, but to kill it for food is somehow a travesty? I see no difference. You are one in the same of those you are complaining about. No reason to kill and mount a trophy when you can have a perfect replica made and let the lunker go. No reason at all.


well that would be like this, i go out get a pic of a big buck and have a replica made of it so it doesn't have to be killed so other people can see it and enjoy it and it spreads its genes so other monster bucks will be produced.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Nice fish... *That's a beast!!!*


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

conley1414 said:


> well that would be like this, i go out get a pic of a big buck and have a replica made of it so it doesn't have to be killed so other people can see it and enjoy it and it spreads its genes so other monster bucks will be produced.


thats the dumbest analogy ive ever heard. the dear population doesnt control itself, its why we have hunting seasons because they become a nuisance. bass dont eat farm crops, or cause auto accidents. we HAVE to harvest dear, you dont HAVE to harvest bass. so no, it "would not be like this" as you put it. earlier you said you dont know a single guy that wouldnt have have kept that fish to mount. I dont know a single FISHERMAN that would kill that fish.

its great that you have an opinion but your in the minority on this one and thats ok too, but dont assume everyone else thinks and feels like you do and that a guy is lying about keeping a fish.


----------



## conley1414 (Feb 12, 2010)

lordofthepunks said:


> thats the dumbest analogy ive ever heard. The dear population doesnt control itself, its why we have hunting seasons because they become a nuisance. Bass dont eat farm crops, or cause auto accidents. We have to harvest dear, you dont have to harvest bass. So no, it "would not be like this" as you put it. Earlier you said you dont know a single guy that wouldnt have have kept that fish to mount. I dont know a single fisherman that would kill that fish.
> 
> Its great that you have an opinion but your in the minority on this one and thats ok too, but dont assume everyone else thinks and feels like you do and that a guy is lying about keeping a fish.


first off, no where in any of my posts did i say the guy was lying about releasing the fish, if he says he released it, then he did. Second, i wasn't talking about the whole deer herd, i was talking about trophy bucks and yes you do have to harvest some fish or they too will become over populated and their growth will be stunted and they will start to fight for food and they will start to die off. So trophy bucks is a great analogy to trophy fish.


----------



## CreekFloater (Apr 28, 2004)

Nice fish! That is exactly the size of my biggest bass and it also was photographed and released. I caught mine in a buddies 15 acre lake and there are bigger ones than it waiting to be caught. Maybe the one I caught before is now up to 8+ pounds. Check out my avatar to get a glimpse.


----------



## conley1414 (Feb 12, 2010)

creekfloater said:


> nice fish! That is exactly the size of my biggest bass and it also was photographed and released. I caught mine in a buddies 15 acre lake and there are bigger ones than it waiting to be caught. Maybe the one i caught before is now up to 8+ pounds. Check out my avatar to get a glimpse.


now that is different, if i caught one that big in my own private lake or a buddies i would definitly let it go because i know it would be safe from anyone keeping it and that would give it a chance to grow.


----------



## Pro Angler (Mar 24, 2010)

Conley I hope your not reading this thread everyday waiting for me to give you anymore information. Those in my inner circle and a few people who pmed me know How it happened. Ah what the heck. The bass was caught at dusk 3 fow middle of the beach. The bait was a bratwurst with 3 treble hooks tied in series along the underside. We injected hot sauce in the brat. We worked the baits on the surface..."walking the dog". Hope this works on your lake. Good luck 

PS They must be cooked to make them float, the raw ones sink when you pause and are unproductive.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Could you guys please keep it civil so this thread doesn't get locked?

It's a great fish. Do you think Brats would work on walleyes?


----------



## conley1414 (Feb 12, 2010)

pro angler said:


> conley i hope your not reading this thread everyday waiting for me to give you anymore information. Those in my inner circle and a few people who pmed me know how it happened. Ah what the heck. The bass was caught at dusk 3 fow middle of the beach. The bait was a bratwurst with 3 treble hooks tied in series along the underside. We injected hot sauce in the brat. We worked the baits on the surface..."walking the dog". Hope this works on your lake. Good luck
> 
> ps they must be cooked to make them float, the raw ones sink when you pause and are unproductive.


trust me, i could care less on how,where, and when you caught the fish. I just couldn't believe you let it go unless it was in your own pond or maybe a buddies pond. Anyway it is a great fish and if i catch one thats 7lbs. Or bigger, its going on my wall.


----------



## TiDuhble (Apr 10, 2008)

GREAT FISH DUDE! WISH IT WAS ME WHO CAUGHT IT!!!!!!

conley pls quit defending your comment. it's your opinion and that's fine! I understood your comment. It is hard to believe that someone would catch & release an Ohio trophy like that. Especially around here! But i do understand on letting it go as well. I would have done the same simply because it expensive to mount them. So Conley, I don't know you personally but u don't have to keep defending what you said. Its ur opinion and an understandable 1 at that. Everyone else, lay off! He was just stating his opinion and that's what we come here to do. 

Now let get back to what this orig post was about and that's the Ginormous Bass!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Pro Angler said:


> I am sorry to create an arguement, sorta......Conley1414 I don't believe I posted it was my biggest bass out of Alum nor anywhere. I have caught bigger, however, my intent was to share a good fish with folks who were not there. I often fish with great fisherman ....they all have something in common...A GREAT ATTITUDE. They always believe they can and will catch many lunkers. And they do.
> 
> 
> My reasons for not mounting this fish.
> ...


Ha, so THIS is the bass my buddy was telling me about on our way to the lake last night! Awesome bass, man. Congrats!

Seems we have a mutual friend, DG was telling me about this fish.


----------



## Jimmyc812003 (Dec 13, 2009)

Im just glad to see all the people that let those TOADS go. I always release them. Nice Fish!!!


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

conley1414 said:


> I have a hard time believing you let that fish go if you caught it out of alum. .
> I just couldn't believe you let it go


you still think you arent saying that the guy was lying about it? saying that you dont believe someone is essentially calling them a liar. 


and yeah, everyone knows that small lakes and ponds can become overpopulated with bass. this does not cause a social issue and car accidents. so trophy bucks and trophy bass are not the same.


----------



## jpbasspro (Apr 28, 2008)

Here it is again. A simple "at a boy" post loses sight of a phenominal fish catch! I see more and more arguing stemmed from a simple post than I'd ever imagine, ridiculuous in my opinion. 
Congrats on your trophy catch ProAngler!


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

TiDuhble said:


> GREAT FISH DUDE! WISH IT WAS ME WHO CAUGHT IT!!!!!!
> 
> conley pls quit defending your comment. it's your opinion and that's fine! I understood your comment. It is hard to believe that someone would catch & release an Ohio trophy like that. Especially around here! But i do understand on letting it go as well. I would have done the same simply because it expensive to mount them. So Conley, I don't know you personally but u don't have to keep defending what you said. Its ur opinion and an understandable 1 at that. Everyone else, lay off! He was just stating his opinion and that's what we come here to do.
> 
> Now let get back to what this orig post was about and that's the Ginormous Bass!


That's a pretty good post right there. More than 15 sentences, and I think I agree with all of it. 

conley, I'm not sure I'm going to agree with you on much, but I admire your tenacity. Stay alert for that point when it's just time to agree to disagree, and I think you'll contribute a bunch around here. A room full of the same people gets old quick. Avoid getting dragged into the personal snipes, and don't be too shocked that there's actually anglers out there who would let that fish go! 

Pro, I enjoyed the picture. The freaks do come out in low light. (P.S.-- Converting conley is most likely futile, and it won't make your fish any heavier.)


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Just wanted to say good catch, I wish i could catch a bass half that size...... In that, this thread has ran its course. Some of you need to stick to the subject of the thread and stop turning it into a you did, i did, he did stuff and give it a rest. GO FISHING.!!!!!!!


----------

